# home theater installation



## lanayapiper (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm currently planning to set-up one room in my house to become a mini theater. I wanted to have a simple yet awesome setup and I have no idea how much it would cost me. Of course it would depend on the equipment that I will be choosing. So what would be your suggestions on TV, projector, speakers, surround, etc?

Thanks!

lanaya


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

As far as wiring, wall plates, connectors and that type of thing, I would buy from Monoprice, since I'm partial to them and I haven't seen better prices than them really anywhere else. 

You can spend as much as you want, and I hope someone who has built their theater and knows what they spent jumps on here, but I would expect to pay at least $200 a surround speaker and center, more than that for mains, >= $700 on a subwoofer, and >=$1K for a projector or TV. There's a ton more to even a mini theater probably, but I think a budget of $5-10K would do a mini theater well. Again, that's me doing desk figures, since I have only dreamed of this stuff and don't have the $$$ to make it happen anytime soon


----------



## trevorv (Oct 8, 2012)

lanayapiper,

I would not recommend the Monoprice cables. I just don't like the build quality. You don't have to spend much more to get a quality cable. HDMIs that use high quality cooper and the correct gauge of wire. We use Key Digital cables and have been very happy. We've cut open a Key Digital and Monoprice cable and the build quality is quite different. For a great sounding sub/sat system, the Monitor Audio MASS system is at the top of my list at $1600. If you can afford more go bookshelves or tower speakers. If you require in-wall or in-ceiling try to purchase ones with enclosed backs (no visible magnet or crossover). If the budget is driving your selection, when purchasing in-ceiling or in-wall speakers invest in an external back box. It will help reduce noise into adjacent rooms or floors. DynaMat makes some as do others. It will also give each speaker a chamber to resonate in. For TVs if you can control the ambient light or watch most of your TV at night go plasma you get better detail, fast response, and more screen for the money. LEDs are nice for bright sunny rooms, but we've installed many Samsung 8000 series LEDs and I can still see some blur or artifacts albeit the technology has come along way. If you want to go projector use one that's intended use is Home Theater not a commercial or business class projector. You will also need to purchase a quality screen. When you run your HDMIs to your display we always recommend pulling 2 cat6 or cat5 with them as well. Another important purchase will be power management. Again buy from a reputable company such as Furman, Panamax, Monster, Tripplite, or Ultrapower. I hope this helps and hopefully I don't get too beat up by the Monoprice supporters.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## trevorv (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry also don't skimp on control. Your set up can be so much more impressive if you push one button and everything happens automatically. Depending on your components and how much logic you want will depend on which control system to purchase. I would use RTI or URC but if its really basic you can use a harmony or Logitech.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------

